# What's your salary?



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Do you think those with SA tend to make less money than those without SA?


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is zero, but I'm an unemployed student at the moment.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

$35,000

I make enough money (to live and splurge), but have a ****ty job with socially unavailable hours.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hey, the greater and less than signs are backwards...

I make less than 24,000 a year, but I go to school.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Approx. 12000 USD per annum. Which seems a decent middle-class wage for the country I live in.

I could earn more if I weren't so depressed and avoidant. In fact I'm still willing and trying to suppress the effects of them, but people don't trust me to be all sweet when "dealing with people". So I work solo almost all the time.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

$10,000 USD/yr (20 hrs a week paid and sometimes from 5-10 hrs unpaid that I volunteer at the same place because the grants that pay for my position don't pay more than 20 hrs/week) - but thankfully I have a job that I LOVE... so it makes it worth the financial struggle.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Hey, the greater and less than signs are backwards...


I don't think so, can we get another opinion on this to clarify? This is the way they do it in my classes...

< 20 = less than 20
> 1 million = greater than 1 million


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

contranigma said:


> I don't think so, can we get another opinion on this to clarify? This is the way they do it in my classes...
> 
> < 20 = less than 20
> > 1 million = greater than 1 million


This is correct. 

Trooper


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I make $0, my husband gets $8,888 on disability benefits.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I make around $40,000 per year before duductions. Plus I have medical, script, optical, and dental insurance.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

I should have clarified, zero - unemployed and zero - student. This makes it look like if you have social anxiety, there is a 50% chance you will be homeless.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I make just over 65k. Add my wifes and its just over 100k for the household. Quite an improvement from the days I got food from the school canned food drives.

Ive been working for this company 7 years and I started at 30k so I think they have treated me well.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

about 36,000 before taxes. No benefits/retirement though. And I'm on contract for less than a year so I don't actually get 36,000 :lol


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

contranigma said:


> I don't think so, can we get another opinion on this to clarify? This is the way they do it in my classes...
> 
> < 20 = less than 20
> > 1 million = greater than 1 million


Yeah, you guys are right...whoops:roll

For those of you who are making 30,000+, may I ask what you do for a living? Did you go to college or work your way up?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

It was $10/hr amounting to about $9000 a year. Now it's zero and I'm working on a disability claim which would give me $400/month.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

bwidger85 said:


> Yeah, you guys are right...whoops:roll
> 
> For those of you who are making 30,000+, may I ask what you do for a living? Did you go to college or work your way up?


Software Engineer - college and I worked my way up.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Yeah, you guys are right...whoops:roll
> 
> For those of you who are making 30,000+, may I ask what you do for a living? Did you go to college or work your way up?


i have a university degree, work as a filing clerk now.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

Total package right now is ~$73-75,000/yr. depending on what and how much I take advantage of (401k contributions, health insurance, etc.)


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

bwidger85 said:


> Yeah, you guys are right...whoops:roll
> 
> For those of you who are making 30,000+, may I ask what you do for a living? Did you go to college or work your way up?


I received a BA in Human Services. After graduating college worked as direct Care in a DD home and then worked direct care in MI home. I did that for over a year. Then I landed this current job being an Assistant to the Behavior Psychologist that heads the Behavioral Programming here in the three county area for our group homes, and community DD/MI clients. I had to move 800 miles from where I grew up to take this job. I have been here for 15 years.


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Engineering intern. Oil company im working is tiny and I barely got the job because the president is a family friend. I'm making equivalent to just over 10$ an hour which is just about minimum wage here and amounts to about 25K/year. But if the company sells (very strong posibility in the next few months) I might end up making a nice little package for my last year of school. 

Other people on similar internships are earning 55k+/year though....


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't really want to throw an exact number out, but its between $40 and $60K. I'm an auto mechanic with a high school education. I trained as an apprentice and work in a small rural town of about 5,000 people.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

bwidger85 said:


> For those of you who are making 30,000+, may I ask what you do for a living? Did you go to college or work your way up?


I have a master's and a lot of student loan debt. Working as an Accounting Manager and have been in Accounting for 8 years, so I went to college and worked my up. It definitely hasn't been easy.

(Between $80k and $100k)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My salary = Zero.

My 2010 tax return shows income of $34,574.

I see one person voted for $1M+, so do we have someone who's joking, mis-voted, or a mega-rich person in our midst?

And, yes, I'd say those with SA definitely earn less than those without SA. All jobs require some degree of social interaction, some more than others. Some are entirely unable to work due to SA, and others are greatly limited in the professions they could handle. For example, I've never come across anyone on this board who works as a Realtor and seriously doubt I ever will. Working in a sales profession like that requires very extensive social contact. Working with computers seems popular with SAS members, who'd much rather face a machine than a person.

There are some here who are virtually married to their job, being unable to take their skill set elsewhere because they're terrified of having to fit in with new coworkers.


----------



## contranigma (Jun 24, 2009)

creep said:


> The ten year old in me would totally be impressed.


Impressed by what? The current you is unimpressed by our salaries? You must be the multimillionaire.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

contranigma said:


> Impressed by what? The current you is unimpressed by our salaries? You must be the multimillionaire.


It was only a bad joke about my own salary.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Engineering intern. Oil company im working is tiny and I barely got the job because the president is a family friend. I'm making equivalent to just over 10$ an hour which is just about minimum wage here and amounts to about 25K/year. But if the company sells (very strong posibility in the next few months) I might end up making a nice little package for my last year of school.
> 
> Other people on similar internships are earning 55k+/year though....


Engineering for what? I'm thinking about going into that field.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I, today, was told i would have gotten a better job (which I interviewed for a few weeks back) if my interview skills were better. **** them. I'm awkward and timid, but am a ****ing genius (compared to others who get the jobs). I think i may soon one day slit my wrists and smash my face into a porcelain toilet until, yes, I'm dead.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> I have a master's and a lot of student loan debt. Working as an Accounting Manager and have been in Accounting for 8 years, so I went to college and worked my up. It definitely hasn't been easy.
> 
> (Between $80k and $100k)


Wow well done. I hope you are proud of yourself, because you should be! That's a pretty nice achievent for anyone let alone someone with anxiety.

I'm on the lower end of the scale, I won't go into specifics. :hide


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

melissa75 said:


> (Between $80k and $100k)


That's why we're getting married.

Just kidding Haha.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I make equivalent to 38,000 USD per annum. Before tax. So probably 32000 in my pocket. Not bad for a job that requires no third level qualifications!

I'm a recently qualified pharmacy technician by the way, and the pay tops out at about 55.000 euros or just under 80,000 USD in this country.






Anybody want some drugs?! :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm currently making 320-330 per week after taxes. F--king state, fed, SS and medical care take $75-80 out of my paycheck. :bash


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have celery. That's what I think when someone asks me about my salary.


----------

